# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  ساعتان هزتا العالم عن أحداث 11 سبتمبر

## بنت الحصن

تأليف: فريد هاليداي


ترجمة، تحقيق: عبد الإله النعيمي 



كتاب ساعتان هزتا العالم


الأزمة التي أثارتها أحداث 11 أيلول/سبتمبر، أزمة عالمية وشاملة، وهي أزمة عالمية بمعنى أنها تقحم بلداناً مختلفة عديدة في النزاع، على رأسها بطبيعة الحال، الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، ومناطق العالم الإسلامي. وهي شاملة لكونها تؤثر، أكثر من أي أزمة عالمية عرفت حتى الآن، في مستويات متعددة من الحياة، سياسية واقتصادية وثقافية ونفسية. وفي محاولة للتوصل إلى فهم فكري أولي بشأن هذه العملية الهائلة، يكون ردّ الفعل الأول عقد مقارنة تاريخية كبرى. 
وبمفردات التاريخ العالمي، يأتي ذكر سراييفو عام 1914 عندما أشعل عمل إرهابي واحد-هو في هذه الحالة اغتيال الأرشيدوق النمساوي فرديناند وزوجته، فتيل الحرب العالمية الأولى، ودشّن معها نهاية النظام الإمبراطورى في أوروبا، ويأتي كذلك عمليتي باربروسا وبيرل هاربر، عام 1941، بهجوم ألمانيا على الاتحاد السوفياتي واليابان على الولايات المتحدة، ثم كوبا عام 1962 عندما وضعت صواريخ سوفياتية متوسطة المدى في جزيرة كوبا على أثر الثورة الكوبية عام 1959 والمحاولات الأميركية لإسقاطها، واقتراب العالم من المجابهة بين واشنطن وموسكو، بتبادل الضربات النووية أكثر من أي وقت مضى. 


كل واحد من هذه الأحداث، كان عالمياً من حيث السبب والنتيجة. ولكن، ليس من مقارنة بين هذه المقارنات التاريخية، تداني السمة المتميزة لما حدث في 11 أيلول/سبتمبر 2001، بوصفه دفعة واحدة، أشد المظاهر إثارة للسياسة التي اعتنقها الفوضويون في "دعاية الفعل" منذ ثمانينات القرن التاسع عشر ولاحقاً، وتدميراً أيقونياً على خلفية سماء صافية، وحدثاً فجّر، بضربة واحدة، سيلاً دافقاً من الحزن والخوف واللايقين. ومن السهل والمُنْذِر القول، كما قال كثيرون، إن "كل شيء تغير" منذ 11 أيلول/سبتمبر. ولكن هذا طرح تتساوى صعوبة تفنيده وصعوبة إثباته. فحتى أشدّ الأحداث كارثية، يمكن أن يفضي إلى التهويل: العالم لم يتغير، والشمس لم تظلم، والرواية أو الأمل أو السعادة لم تمت بعد أوشفيتز والغولاغ وصبرا وشاتيلا وسراييفو ورواندا. فلقد تعلم العالم أو بعضه على الأقل تقدير شيئاً، واستمرت أشياء، ليس أقلها النظم السياسية والتواريخ والثقافات وآمال البشرية ومخاوفها. والشيء نفسه سيصحّ على 11 أيلول/سبتمبر. 


بمثل هذه المقاربة الوجدانية العقلانية، ومن موقعه كمحلل سياسي محنك، راقب الأحداث عن كثب، وعلم خلفياتها عن قرب، يلمس فريد هاليداي سطح واقعة الحادي عشر من أيلول، ليغوص بعد ذلك في أعماقها، مستجلياً تداعياتها، وواضعاً النقاط على الحروف في تحليلاته التي أرادها معمقة في سبيل رؤية صريحة وواضحة للوقوف على التناقضات التي حفلت بها الدعاية لما وراءيات هذه الحادث ولنتائجها. 


وفي إحدى تحليلاته، وعند محاولة استشفافه لآثارهم يقول بأنه لو أمكن اقتفاء آثار هذا الحدث في تاريخ العالمين العربي والإسلامي، وتاريخ التفاعل الغربي معهما ومع العالم غير الأوروبي بصفة عامة، لامتدت آثار الحادي عشر من أيلول/سبتمبر بعيداً في المستقبل. ومن المؤشرات إلى سعة تأثير هذه الأحداث وعمقها، أنها لا تتركز في منطقة جغرافية واحدة، أو في ناحية واحدة من نواحي الحياة، أكانت العسكرية أو الاقتصادية. فهذه الآثار يمكن أن تشخّص بخمسة مستويات على أقل تعديل: التدخل العسكري للولايات المتحدة وحلفائها في أفغانستان وربما في بلدان أخرى، وتغيّر العلاقات بين الدول على صعيد الدبلوماسية، وحلّ النزاعات المحلية والإقليمية أو تصعيدها، وحدوث تحول واضح، إصلاحي إن لم يكن ثورياً، في مجال الأمن والاستخبارات والمراقبة والانضباط في بلدان متطورة، والآثار الاجتماعية والاقتصادية العالمية البعيدة المدى للأزمة التي تلت 11 أيلول/سبتمبر، والعواقب الثقافية والفلسفية والنفسية للعنف، وانعدام الأمن الذي تشعر به سائر المجتمعات، والذي من المرجح أن يستمر سنوات عديدة. 


ولكن ما مدى إمكانية محاولة تفسير مثل هذه الأحداث وتحليلها. هذا ما ستكشف عنه صفحات هذا الكتاب الذي يعدّ بحق الأهم من بين أعمال ومساهمات كثيرة كهذه، جاءت عقب حادثة 11 أيلول/سبتمبر. وقد أنجزه هاليداي بالاستناد إلى أبحاث وكتابات سبق له نشرها. الفصلان الأول والتاسع يتناولان قضيتين من القضايا المركزية ذات العلاقة بهذه الأحداث: تفسير ما حدث في 11 أيلول/سبتمبر، وتحليل المحاجّة حول "الإسلام والغرب". وهكذا يلي الفصل الأول فصلان حول قضايا سياسية ذات علاقة مركزية بالأزمة والأصولية والإرهاب، وفصلان لاحقان يعالجان مسألة العداء للمسلمين: بحيث يشخصان وجود عداء سائد ضد المسلمين في العالم الحديث، لكنهما يضعان، موضع التساؤل، التأويل الذي يقدمه بهذا الشأن كثيرون وبينهم العديد من المسلمين، مصوغاً في أحيان كثيرة بمفردات تاريخية وثقافية. هذه الفصول عن التحامل على المسلمين تعقبها أربعة فصول أخرى تعاين مسائل سياسية محدّدة تثيرها الأزمة الراهنة والنقاش المترتب عليها: المسألة العربية-الإسرائيلية وسياسة كل من الكويت وإيران والعربية السعودية على التوالي. 


هذه الدراسات التي تتناول نزاعات شرق أوسطية بعينها، لا تهدف إلى إعطاء نظرة شافية ووافية إلى الشرق الأوسط الحديث أو إلى ما سماه المؤلف في الفصل الأول، "الأزمة الكبرى في غرب آسيا". ولكنها جزء من نقد القالب النمطي الذي يكبل هذه القضايا: إنها محاولة للمضي أبعد من بعض الطروحات الأكثر تبسيطاً التي نجدها في الغرب والشرق الأوسط على السواء، ولبيان، في الوقت نفسه، ما يجري داخل هذه المجتمعات. الفصول الثلاثة الأخيرة تعالج مسائل أوسع في العلاقات الدولية بالقدر نفسه من الحضور في تقويم 11 أيلول/سبتمبر. 


وهاليداي يتدارس ويضع موضع تساؤل افتراضات الكثير من النقاش المعاصر حول الولايات المتحدة الأميركية: وهو يقول بأن ذلك ليس للدفاع عنها، بل محاجّة من أجل خوض مناظرة أكثر دقة وانغماراً وأممية مع أميركا. ويأتي بعد هذا الحديث عن الإسلام وعن أميركا وتكوين سياستها الخارجية الفصل المتعلق بالعولمة وبالأيديولوجيا التي تربط العولمة بهذه العملية وبالسياق العام لهذه الأزمة. ويقول هاليداي هنا بأن العولمة لا تفسر أعمال العنف العشوائية، عدا عن غفرانها، لكن سياق مسؤول عن قدر من رد الفعل-عداء وسخط عميمين ضد أميركا، على 11 أيلول/سبتمبر، مما هو موجود في مناطق عديدة في العالم. 


وأخيراً، في الفصل التاسع، يعود المؤلف فريد هاليداي إلى قضية الصراع الثقافي، واضعاً موضع التساؤل الكثير من المحاجات التي تساق عن ذلك في الشرق والغرب، على السواء. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن فريد هاليداي هو خبير في سياسة الشرق الأوسط، ويُدَرِّس موضوع العلاقات الدولية في كلية لندن للاقتصاد منذ عام 1983. وهو بالإضافة إلى ذلك منتظم بآرائه في محطتي "سي أن أن CNN" و"بي بي سي BBC" وشبكات إعلامية أميركية.


الناشر:
بعدما انقشع الغبار عن تدمير مركز التجارة العالمي والبنتاغون في 11 أيلول/سبتمبر 2001، أُثيرت جملة مسائل حول الهجمات والدوافع وراءها ودلالاتها اللاحقة. 


في "ساعتان هزتا العالم"، يتناول فريد هاليداي، باستفاضة، العديد من القضايا الاجتماعية-الثقافية والدينية والسياسية التي واجهت الشرق الأوسط وآسيا الوسطى، منذ نصف القرن الماضي. 


كُتب الكثير عن "الإرهاب العالمي" وضرورة القضاء عليه، وكُتب أيضاً عما يفصل بين الشرق والغرب أو ما يُسمى "صدام الحضارات". هاليداي يرفض الفكرة القائلة إن العالمين الإسلامي وغير الإسلامى، مُقبلان على صراع. وهو يشرح أسباب الأصولية الإسلامية وصعودها، وكيف بات الإرهاب أداة في النزاعات العسكرية والسياسية، ولماذا يُقْدِم أفراد ذوو تعليم جيد، وعقلاء، كما يبدو، على أعمال بالغة القسوة، للتعبير عن يأسهم. يُستحضَر، في هذا الكتاب، أيضاً، عبء التاريخ، كما في النزاع الفلسطيني-الإسرائيلي، وهو تلك العلة المستشرية في قلب الوعي الشرق أوسطي وهويته. 


كتاب هاليداي يعالج أسباب ما حدث، لكنه يطرح أيضاً مقاربة معلَّلة لما قد يخبئه المستقبل.
التحميل من المرفقات

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف شكر الك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو مجد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ^mohamedi

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## سومانة

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## ameira

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية.
اريد تحميل هذا 
الكتاب):

----------


## gaithb

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## zakicadi

شكرا على هذا العمل

----------


## zakicadi

*السلام عليكم يا أحبة
معكم صديق جديد - زكرياء - من الجزائر
يسعدني أن أشارككم هذا المنتدى*

----------


## منهل 88

آمل أن أجد ما أرغب فيه

----------

